# moving to South Africa for short term contract



## deanrobert7 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi 

I will shortly be arriving in South Africa to take up a new job offer. I expect to be living in Kempton Park so I will be looking for accomodation. Can anybody give me any advice on availability and price. I will probably be looking for a furnished flat or appartment.

Cheers

Dean


----------



## JulieVaccalluzzo (Sep 5, 2008)

deanrobert7 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will shortly be arriving in South Africa to take up a new job offer. I expect to be living in Kempton Park so I will be looking for accomodation. Can anybody give me any advice on availability and price. I will probably be looking for a furnished flat or appartment.
> 
> ...


Hi Dean,

Here are some links that I think you will find useful.
gumtree.co.za
iol.co.za
property.co.za
Property prices in the last few years have fluctuated a hell of a lot, so you will find differences in rental prices depending on when the property was bought. Also ask if the rental price includes water, lights and rates. Our rates are up for some increases in the near future.

You might also want to look in areas such as Edenvale and Bedfordview - South East of Kepmton Park. Bedfordview is an upmarket area with a better entertainment and more central to Jo'burg. Just thinking that Kempton Park is quite a large area of Gauteng. Do you mind telling me where the company is situated? I can give you a better idea. If you have any other questions. let me know.

All the best,

Julie


----------



## deanrobert7 (Oct 10, 2008)

JulieVaccalluzzo said:


> Hi Dean,
> 
> Here are some links that I think you will find useful.
> gumtree.co.za
> ...


Hi Julie

Thanks for your help, I will certainly be checking out the links you mentioned and also the alternative locations. I will be working for a company called Denel Saab which I know is located in kempton park but I dont know exactly where. If I have anymore questions I will give you a shout.

Cheers 

Dean


----------



## JulieVaccalluzzo (Sep 5, 2008)

deanrobert7 said:


> Hi Julie
> 
> Thanks for your help, I will certainly be checking out the links you mentioned and also the alternative locations. I will be working for a company called Denel Saab which I know is located in kempton park but I dont know exactly where. If I have anymore questions I will give you a shout.
> 
> ...


 Hi Dean,

Looks like you will be working next door to OR Thambo (formally Johannesburg International). As far as areas are concerned, you probably want to stay a little away from the airport. Landing planes can be pretty unnerving if you are not used to it.

Google earth co-ordinates: 26° 8'12.28"S : 28°14'15.60"E

So Edenvale (probably most suited), Kempton Park, Bedfodrview (upmarket and great amenities and entertainment), Dowerglen (next to the Golf Course). Kensington (nice - rustic part of Jo'burg, but a bit more of a commute. Jo'burgers, love to commute)

I hope this helps.

Good luck at your new job!

Julie


----------



## deanrobert7 (Oct 10, 2008)

JulieVaccalluzzo said:


> Hi Dean,
> 
> Looks like you will be working next door to OR Thambo (formally Johannesburg International). As far as areas are concerned, you probably want to stay a little away from the airport. Landing planes can be pretty unnerving if you are not used to it.
> 
> ...


Hi Julie

Thanks very much for all your help, Your right about living next to an airport, might get a little bit noisy! Hopefully I will be able to find something in one of the areas you mentioned.

Cheers

Dean


----------

